# What is really wrong here?



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

when 2 people go fishing together and one is complaining that you are doing this, that and the other wrong. That you should do it their way, fish with atificial bait when you don't want to, just in general finding fault, nit-picking. Person does this with things other than fishing. Why can't they shut up and let you enjoy fishing?

Back when a teenager and in my 20's family/friends went fishing all the time. No one griped, just enjoyed a lazy day in the sun. So what makes a person like this? Do they want to stifle everything enjoyable in life for me and why?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a control freak to me.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

The best way to shut them up is the same way I used to shut my hubby up when we went fishing and he told me I didn't do stuff right. I outfished him every time.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe he doesn't realize what he's doing. Tell him BEFORE you blow your top because you can't stand it any longer. while you can still speak calm and rationally. And tell him how you feel, because he can argue he's not nit picking, but he can't argue that what he's doing makes it no fun for you to fish with him.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Sometimes when anglers plan a fishing outing they talk
about targeting a species they are after. 
For example, fall fishing Muskie is usually most productive
trolling large crank baits. (Also live bait illegal), so if
Another person in the boat had in mind fishing bass with
top water baits, it would probably be cause some conflict.

I would suggest pre planning the trip about your fishing
expectations, then adjust the tackle and methods for a 
more pleasurable outing. After all, the objective is to
catch fish and within 'agreeable' parameters.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

If one person wants to fish for bass, there is no reason to try to make the other person do the same. I fish with live bait only and my dh fishes with what he wants, he is far from being an "angler". No trips are planned, other than when and where we are going. Tackle for me is minimal and is not going to change or he will go alone as far as I'm concerned. Not going if there is not one enjoyable moment in it. And can't be made to go.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would find a *new partner, *that knew how to have an enjoyable time.

 Al


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Make him bait his own hook for a while.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think they are self convincers , they spent all this money spent all this time getting rigged up for a particular type of fishing they have convinced themselves is the best way to do it 

or the only "fair chase" way to fish


we see this in all sorts of things , 

personalty I think it is often a fear that their method , junk science or technique is not the best so if they can make sure all in the boat , at the range , in life are equally handicapped to their way then they can puff up their chest and feel good when they succeed in what might be a broken or less than ideal way of doing things.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> After all, the objective is to
> catch fish and within 'agreeable' parameters.



Agreeable , in our boat we agree not to attract the warden any other way you can bring fish into the boat within the daily bag limit numbers , and the letter of the reg book is A OK 


as long as your the one paying for your way.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Go fishing by yourself - I do that anymore and find that it is less of a hassle - I go went I want to - do what I want to - and don't have to worry about keeping someone else happy - if you feel like you need company - take your dog with you -


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Fishing, for me, is an excuse to sit in the dark with a cold beer, in my foldie chair, listening to the peepers and cicadas... How can I be doing it wrong? Oh, my beer is empty. Gotcha!


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Here in Aussie land he would finish up as shark bait. Find yourself an agreeable fishing buddy.:thumb:

Wylie


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If he's catching all the fish, and your not, I'd listen. If he ain't, tell him to shut his mouth. He's scaring the fish.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It&#8217;s about one upping you. I mean, some people are just helpful, but from your post, this person does it all the time, so I&#8217;m going with one upping.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Generally, when I go out fishing with someone, we share ideas, lures, baits, etc. But in the case of me and my fishing buddies, we are only too happy to switch baits and techniques if it means more fish.

But for some, they just want to get out and relax. Seems like you need a better match.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Sometimes you have to pay the price before a you find a good fishing
partner.

When you do find that person, they are usually just as good for hunting
and other things.

What you usually find is a good friend.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

homebody said:


> when 2 people go fishing together and one is complaining that you are doing this, that and the other wrong. That you should do it their way, fish with atificial bait when you don't want to, just in general finding fault, nit-picking. Person does this with things other than fishing. Why can't they shut up and let you enjoy fishing?
> 
> Back when a teenager and in my 20's family/friends went fishing all the time. No one griped, just enjoyed a lazy day in the sun. So what makes a person like this? Do they want to stifle everything enjoyable in life for me and why?



Sounds like what's really wrong is your definition of friends!


Wade


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> If he's catching all the fish, and your not, I'd listen. If he ain't, tell him to shut his mouth. He's scaring the fish.


I'd drown him.


----------

